
Successfully overclocking the brain - wgj
http://www.newscientist.com/article/mg20427311.300-timewarp-how-your-brain-creates-the-fourth-dimension.html?full=true
======
JoeAltmaier
separate snapshots from the senses may feed into blocks of information in a
higher processing stream. He calls these the "building blocks of
consciousness" \- the brain actually does a middling-poor job of synchronizing
events, especially from different senses. Ask any policeman taking a
statement. "Did you hear the gunshots, or see the perp come out of the
building first? How many gunshots did you hear?"

